# My New Ss+/sss Crs!!!



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Finally save up enough to get some. I also got 3 "Golden Bees" with the order. They are suppossed to insure SOME hinumoru in breeding. These shrimp are beautiful and white as white, except for the golden of course. There was also one ALMOST black hinumoru, But he had a very small black stripe on his tail.

I have been successful in breeding my other CRS, so hopefully these will be as easy to breed as well. When they do, I want to make them AFFORDABLE, so we get some good line of our own, here in the states.....

Enjoy, soory my camera stinks

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m248/jdigiorgio/?action=view&current=1175727288.pbw


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I finally justified the price for some myself but nothing as good looking as yours!


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow they are very nice! And I like the Golden Bees too rayer:


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Who did you get these from?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great looking shrimp! Good luck with breeding them! 

-John N.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> Who did you get these from?


Who do you think??  Great looking shrimp! I would seperate the high grades from the low grades. Remember to select breed to get better and higher grade CRS.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gabe, just curious are you breeding the majority of these out yourself, or purchasing them from the Japan LFS and then sending them over to the US? Either way, great job at helping folks get their hands on some different higher grade Crystal Reds in the US. 

-John N.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Most of the high grades like Hinomaru and S+ are my shrimp, but I do restock with other breeders shrimp to keep up with the demand and to mix new DNA with my old CRS. A-S grade are all bought now, because I cant breed fast enough to supply everyone.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

YES GABE is the MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GREAT SHRIMP!!!!!!


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm no genetics expert, but don't you want to keep the diamonds seperate?

Alot of people say they put bees in to diversify the genes, but aren't they are setting back there breeding project? Wouldn't it be better to just get CRS from another breeders stock instead?

Like I said, I'm no expert, but I do see alot of misconceptions out there.

So what are your thoughts about having the blacks and goldens mixed in?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

ya i figured he got them from you gabe...just checking


----------



## aquafever (Oct 1, 2006)

execllent


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Aman,

CRS ARE bee shrimp. You just cull out the lower level ones to produce strong healty shrimp with the traits that you desire...


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

John,

Can't wait to see it in person. I want to get a piece once you have it breeding.

-Brian


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

jdigiorgio said:


> Aman,
> 
> CRS ARE bee shrimp. You just cull out the lower level ones to produce strong healty shrimp with the traits that you desire...


Yeah, I know they are bees, I guess I was thinking that wild bee's were being referred to as that's usually what is meant on the international forums when "bee" is used in the description.

When you cull out the "lower level" ones and breed for traits you are more likely to make them weaker not stronger. That's why higher grades are more sensitive.

Where I'm confused is with the blacks/diamonds. Are these being selectively bred as well or are the blacks the wild form?

People often mention mixing in the blacks and I'm not sure if they mean the wild form or not. Either way though I think it would be easier and best to just add in CRS from another breeding stock of the same grade you are currently breeding. Of course this only applies if you are trying to maintain a grade and still wanting to keep some fresh genes in there to insure healthy shrimp.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Nice CRS. I personally find the white with red "saddle" most appealing in coloration compared to the rest. I can't wait for you to get them going so I can invest in some of them. Nice work.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

aman74 said:


> I'm no genetics expert, but don't you want to keep the diamonds seperate?
> 
> Alot of people say they put bees in to diversify the genes, but aren't they are setting back there breeding project? Wouldn't it be better to just get CRS from another breeders stock instead?


Breeders need to balance their need to inbreed/line-breed their animals with the animal's need for out-crossing.

Too much inbreeding/line-breeding = brings out the desired physical characteristics, but with diminished animal health.

Too much out-crossing = good animal health and genetic diversity, but making no progress for desired animal outcome.

Get it?

Sam


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

IndianaSam said:


> Breeders need to balance their need to inbreed/line-breed their animals with the animal's need for out-crossing.
> 
> Too much inbreeding/line-breeding = brings out the desired physical characteristics, but with diminished animal health.
> 
> ...


Yes, I get it, if you would have read my posts thoroughly you would see that I have a firm grip on the concept.

Why not try to answer the questions I did ask instead of giving me a lesson that I don't need.

Get it?


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wondering if you took a look at the pictures to see that there are a MIX of shrimp and they come from 5 different sources, soon to be six different sources.

Want to get a good line going with alot of mixed gene pools and get these out to us US folks.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thats my goal is to help the U.S. Breeders a great selection to breed beside your A-S grade and for a great price. I hope you have lots of success and put me out of business LOL,

Gabe.


----------

